# What is your favorite bark scorpion and why?



## carpe scorpio (Jun 21, 2004)

I'm very interested in the reasons that have to do with the choice. Mine would be Centruroides exilicauda because I love the color, the needle-like chela and the speed.


----------



## Zoo Keeper (Jun 21, 2004)

C. vittatus, because I caught them on a camping trip, back in April. They are also my first scorpions. I kept five, but you could catch as many as you want, they were everyware.


----------



## pandinus (Jun 21, 2004)

carpe scorpio said:
			
		

> what is your favorite bark scorpion and why?


come on buddy, thats to harsh!!   
I looove bark scorps! How could i just pick one? i have no idea, but i can give you a couple of my favs, though i couldn't possibly put them in order.

C. vittatus- is the only scorp native to kansas, it has some mediocre colors, but the morphs in my area are beautiful. a dark brown mesosoma with  rusty colored stripes, and of course, the black triangle "mask" on the carapace.

C. bicolor- i have only seen this scorp in a picture, and i know nothing about it, but it is probably the most beautiful centruruoides i have ever seen( ifanyone has other pics, please post them for me.)

B. jacksoni- while technically not in the genus Centruroides, this scorp is often refered to as a bark scorpion. I love its shape, its wild color, the thick tail, and slender chela.


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jun 21, 2004)

Zoo Keeper said:
			
		

> C. vittatus, because I caught them on a camping trip, back in April. They are also my first scorpions. I kept five, but you could catch as many as you want, they were everyware.


I wish that had been my first, those are wicked to crickets, even as big as they are.


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jun 21, 2004)

John, I also love C. bicolor, I wish we could get them. I do have around 25 photos of this species saved, but this is copyrighted stuff, mostly peoples Costa rican vacation pics.


----------



## pandinus (Jun 21, 2004)

carpe scorpio said:
			
		

> John, I also love C. bicolor, I wish we could get them. I do have around 25 photos of this species saved, but this is copyrighted stuff, mostly peoples Costa rican vacation pics.


any chance you could e-mail me some? they are just sooo beautiful!


----------



## woijchik89 (Jun 21, 2004)

I guess if I were to pic...........it would be..................a "Florida bark scorpion."

Why, cause I'm going to catch one.


----------



## pandinus (Jun 21, 2004)

woijchik89 said:
			
		

> I guess if I were to pic...........it would be..................a "Florida bark scorpion."
> 
> Why, cause I'm going to catch one.


you mean C. gracilis? there are several scorps with this name. It could also be C. hentzi, which is also a gorgeous scorp.


----------



## woijchik89 (Jun 21, 2004)

pandinus said:
			
		

> you mean C. gracilis? there are several scorps with this name. It could also be C. hentzi, which is also a gorgeous scorp.


YES C. Gracilis THAT's THE ONE! and yeah, those colorings of it ROCK!


----------



## pandinus (Jun 21, 2004)

i don't know, that C. hentzi looks pretty wicked


----------



## woijchik89 (Jun 21, 2004)

pandinus said:
			
		

> i don't know, that C. hentzi looks pretty wicked


Yeah, I wish the C. hentzi lived in florida..............By any chancce do they live near you?LoL


----------



## pandinus (Jun 21, 2004)

woijchik89 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I wish the C. hentzi lived in florida..............By any chancce do they live near you?LoL


they *do* live in florida.
no, the only scorp near me is vittatus.


----------



## woijchik89 (Jun 21, 2004)

woijchik89 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I wish the C. hentzi lived in florida..............By any chancce do they live near you?LoL





			
				pandinus said:
			
		

> they *do* live in florida.
> no, the only scorp near me is vittatus.


WHAT!?! _<edit>_ NO WAY!

ummmm, I'm pretty sure I mixed it with another one then.

Hold ON, Is this the same species as what we're talking about?


http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/3475/scop.gif


If so, I GOTTA GO HUNTING!


----------



## pandinus (Jun 21, 2004)

i am pretty sure that is it. check the scorp files for a positive pic.
according to the book by Manny Rubio, C. hentzi is native to some of florida.


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jun 22, 2004)

Centruroides gracilis is a fine choice, just wish mine came with the lighter extremities.


----------



## woijchik89 (Jun 22, 2004)

carpe scorpio said:
			
		

> Centruroides gracilis is fine choice, just wish mine came with the lighter extremities.


HaHa! Don't we all, lucky me!


----------



## Stagger-Lee (Jun 23, 2004)

*neat morph*

well i use to think vittatus had some cool color morphs but then i came across these guys in Az. you get to guess what they are ;P 
HANDLING CENTRUROIDES SSP IS ABSOLUTLY NOT RECOMENDED


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jun 23, 2004)

Mike-troll- said:
			
		

> well i use to think vittatus had some cool color morphs but then i came across these guys in Az. you get to guess what they are ;P
> HANDLING CENTRUROIDES SSP IS ABSOLUTLY NOT RECOMENDED


Centruroides exilicauda(the species formerly known as Centruroides sculpturatus)


----------



## pandinus (Jun 23, 2004)

Mike-troll- said:
			
		

> well i use to think vittatus had some cool color morphs but then i came across these guys in Az. you get to guess what they are ;P
> HANDLING CENTRUROIDES SSP IS ABSOLUTLY NOT RECOMENDED


has to be excilicauda, no other has color like that.


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jun 23, 2004)

C'mon, somebody else must have another guess as to what Centruroides this is?.


----------



## Stagger-Lee (Jun 23, 2004)

carpe scorpio said:
			
		

> C'mon, somebody else must have another guess as to what Centruroides this is?.


lol not many bark scorpion lovers around, personally O.asper is my favriot 'bark scorp' but figured Centruroides was what was ment  
i was told Centruroides exilicauda gertchi for tthe ones in the picture think ive got 2 or 3 morphs from different locations havent finished unpackign things yet though. those are SE Az morphs in the pic and i think your right i believe these are what they use to call sculpturatus.


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jun 23, 2004)

I got curious, so I started reading about C. gertschi, and it looks as though the scorpion originally known as gertschi was later changed to a synonym for C. exilicauda. Stahnke described the species in 1971.


----------



## Kugellager (Jun 23, 2004)

Mike...Dave and I collected a bunch of C.exilicauda nee gertschi as well...very sweet looking colormorphs...so were the C.vittatus we caught in Carlsbad...actually very similar looking to the C.exilicauda you/we collected.

John
];')


----------



## skinheaddave (Jun 23, 2004)

Here's a picture of C.exilicauda (nee gertschi) mating.  John caught them in the act just before Tamara found a Mojave rattler.  Fortunately they stuck around until after I was done photographing the rattler and I got some good pics.  Got one of them "kissing" but it is just ever so slightly out of focus.  We let them be, but I do have some pics I took today of one of my captives with babies on her back (popped since I got home yesterday at 0330) mating with one of my captive males.







Cheers,
Dave


----------



## pandinus (Jun 23, 2004)

beautiful! did you or John catch any extras? those are absolutely *gorgeous! *   i can see why carpe loves them so much now!!


----------



## skinheaddave (Jun 23, 2004)

Now contrast this with this picture of a Carlsbad area C.vittatus eating a Vaejovis.  







Cheers,
Dave


----------



## skinheaddave (Jun 23, 2004)

Oh, and as to the original question, I'm with Mike on this.  Opisthacanthus kicks ass.  I have O.asper, O.rugiceps and one I'm not sure on.  Just picked up some Cheloctonus (Opisthacanthus look-alikes, though very different lifestyle) too.  Lychas isn't bad as "bark scorpions" go either.  As for Centruroides, of the ones I've kept I prefer C.margaritatus.  Wouldn't mind laying my hands on some C.bicolor or C.nigrescens one day, though. 

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## pandinus (Jun 23, 2004)

skinheaddave said:
			
		

> Now contrast this with this picture of a Carlsbad area C.vittatus eating a Vaejovis.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


one thing i notice on that vittatus is a clearly defined triangle mask, and sort of dashed stripes. beautiful! mind if i save either of these pics?


----------



## woijchik89 (Jun 24, 2004)

skinheaddave said:
			
		

> Here's a picture of C.exilicauda (nee gertschi) mating.  John caught them in the act just before Tamara found a Mojave rattler.  Fortunately they stuck around until after I was done photographing the rattler and I got some good pics.  Got one of them "kissing" but it is just ever so slightly out of focus.  We let them be, but I do have some pics I took today of one of my captives with babies on her back (popped since I got home yesterday at 0330) mating with one of my captive males.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


I wish my scorps mated that way, in stead of the ol' 
"I-sting-you-dead-then-have-my-way-with-you" 
sort of way.


----------



## woijchik89 (Jun 24, 2004)

skinheaddave said:
			
		

> Now contrast this with this picture of a Carlsbad area C.vittatus eating a Vaejovis.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


You know, if they consentrated on concuring the world instead of eating eachother I think they'd be a bit more sucsessful.


----------



## ShaunHolder (Jun 24, 2004)

Mike-troll- said:
			
		

> well i use to think vittatus had some cool color morphs but then i came across these guys in Az. you get to guess what they are ;P
> HANDLING CENTRUROIDES SSP IS ABSOLUTLY NOT RECOMENDED



I've found a handfull of these guys in Phoenix. They are fun, they always sting for thier meals. I had the most entertaining time watching one sting a cricket three times the size of it. After the stining it used it's palps to flip the cricket over on its back on a rock. It then proceeded to much on the cricket head first for two days. At the second day all that was left was a fat scorpion and a few legs.   

Definatley these are my favorite. I am bias of course because they are the only Bark's I have exerpience with, but they have good qualities. Agressive and Skittish at same time, good eaters, efficent killers, great color, and ALWAYS hungry.  :}


----------



## skinheaddave (Jun 24, 2004)

ShaunHolder said:
			
		

> I've found a handfull of these guys in Phoenix.


Interesting.  All the C.exilicauda I have ever seen that were collected in the Phoenix area were the more traditional yellow -to-orange variety.  None of the distinct pattern shown here.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## pandinus (Jun 24, 2004)

skinheaddave said:
			
		

> Interesting.  All the C.exilicauda I have ever seen that were collected in the Phoenix area were the more traditional yellow -to-orange variety.  None of the distinct pattern shown here.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


ok, so what part of AZ did you find those morphs in?


----------



## skinheaddave (Jun 24, 2004)

skinheaddave said:
			
		

> I do have some pics I took today of one of my captives with babies on her back (popped since I got home yesterday at 0330) mating with one of my captive males.









Cheers,
Dave


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jun 24, 2004)

Dave, beautiful shot, thanks for sharing it. I am reminded that I need to go camera shopping.


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jun 24, 2004)

ShaunHolder said:
			
		

> I've found a handfull of these guys in Phoenix. They are fun, they always sting for thier meals. I had the most entertaining time watching one sting a cricket three times the size of it. After the stining it used it's palps to flip the cricket over on its back on a rock. It then proceeded to much on the cricket head first for two days. At the second day all that was left was a fat scorpion and a few legs.
> 
> Definatley these are my favorite. I am bias of course because they are the only Bark's I have exerpience with, but they have good qualities. Agressive and Skittish at same time, good eaters, efficent killers, great color, and ALWAYS hungry.  :}


 Have you taken any photos of the Phoenix morphs?.


----------



## Wolvie56X (Jun 24, 2004)

my personal fav if Babycurus Jacksoni, red devil bark scorpion from africa, yeah im sure you all know that, but just incase, gotta love the choclate morph

or if you meant from the 'new world', id have to go with C. Bicolor, only because i love their color morps, dark body with bright bright legs, not sure if all of them look like the one on scorpion files, but i love that coloration

Wolvie


----------



## pandinus (Jun 24, 2004)

Wolvie56X said:
			
		

> my personal fav if Babycurus Jacksoni, red devil bark scorpion from africa, yeah im sure you all know that, but just incase, gotta love the choclate morph
> 
> or if you meant from the 'new world', id have to go with C. Bicolor, only because i love their color morps, dark body with bright bright legs, not sure if all of them look like the one on scorpion files, but i love that coloration
> 
> Wolvie


c. bicolor? all the pics i have seen differ little.
and good choice w/ B. jacksoni, but i find the chocolate to be so less interesting than the classic red morph


----------



## ShaunHolder (Jun 24, 2004)

carpe scorpio said:
			
		

> Have you taken any photos of the Phoenix morphs?.


Yes, as dave has mentioned earlier, they are very bright in thier coloration. They have the same markings, but they are diffrent in coloration. I have seen many young scorplings, and only one full adult male. All but one bark I've captured have been of a brilliant orange color. Very fun to view. 

I have many many pics of these scorpions, unfortunatley I'm in Michigan right now visiting my parents. I'm on summer break from college. When I get back home I'll upload some pictures for you guys.


----------



## pandinus (Jun 24, 2004)

thanks, shaun


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jun 25, 2004)

After Centruroides exilicauda, I would have to say Tityus serrulatus and any of the very dark species of Tityus with markedly slender chela, Having T. cambridgei would be excellent.


----------



## Steven (Jun 25, 2004)

i'm quite new to schorpions,... 
but Babycurus Jacksoni is always been a favourite of mine


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jun 25, 2004)

I've never kept them, but they are beautiful, look like they would be nice and high-strung.


----------



## pandinus (Jun 25, 2004)

carpe scorpio said:
			
		

> I've never kept them, but they are beautiful, look like they would be nice and high-strung.


odd how the term "high strung" is an endearing quality in scorps.


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jun 25, 2004)

I do like scorpions to have the temperment of Jackie Chan on crack.


----------



## Stagger-Lee (Jun 25, 2004)

heres some of the Centruroides i found north of phoenix in the bradshaw foothills if memory serves me. these guys dont smoke crack though they mainline crystalmeth


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jun 25, 2004)

LOL!, those are totally gorgeous, it's enough to give a person a "scorpgasm".


----------



## Stagger-Lee (Jun 25, 2004)

oh oooh sting me baby oh oh oh  
hmm looking at the pics i didnt get the other 2 morphs in there the ones shown look alot like the vittatus i got from OK some years back. beautiful orange and purple. i got 2 females that look possible gravid hopefully i do them better n vittatus, i had problems with hum idity last time


----------



## ShaunHolder (Jun 26, 2004)

Fantastic. The one's I catch have more orange on them! And the markings are diffrent! That's fantastic that the one's i catch look so diffrent, but they are so close to where you caught yours!


----------



## Stagger-Lee (Jun 26, 2004)

ive got soem other color morphs i havent photographed yet, maybe well get a match. i found it amazing all the diufferenbt morphs as i made my way around Az after just collectign in phoneix city limits a few years ago i though all exilicauda were jsut yellow


----------



## PIter (Jun 26, 2004)

I woud have to say C bicolor, http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/c_bicolor.jpg . Purely because of the really cool coloration.


----------



## pandinus (Jun 26, 2004)

Mike-troll- said:
			
		

> ive got soem other color morphs i havent photographed yet, maybe well get a match. i found it amazing all the diufferenbt morphs as i made my way around Az after just collectign in phoneix city limits a few years ago i though all exilicauda were jsut yellow


where did you catch those orange and purple ones?!
do you have extra?


----------



## Stagger-Lee (Jun 27, 2004)

pandinus said:
			
		

> where did you catch those orange and purple ones?!
> do you have extra?


northish of phoenix a coupel hrs in the foothills 3000ft or so i was dozeing the ride there n back. got oen female of that morph who looks fat may get babies, untill then no extras sorry. ive had vittatus from Ok long ago that were simular in coloration a real nice purple n orange dunno where or who gave those to me :?


----------



## Mr. X (Jun 27, 2004)

Look at those 2 pics from the same C. vittatus...the colors are amazing...i took those pictures when i went to see Frank and his scorpions.

xav


----------



## Mr. X (Jun 27, 2004)

There's an other one to compared the color morph from each individual.

xav


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jun 5, 2005)

Stagger-Lee said:
			
		

> northish of phoenix a coupel hrs in the foothills 3000ft or so i was dozeing the ride there n back. got oen female of that morph who looks fat may get babies, untill then no extras sorry. ive had vittatus from Ok long ago that were simular in coloration a real nice purple n orange dunno where or who gave those to me :?


I love these morphs of C. exilicauda, they have to be my "dream scorp" as far as domestic scorpions go. I wonder how many folks attending ATS will be fortunate enough to collect some of those beauties.


----------



## misfitsfiend (Jun 5, 2005)

I LOVE C. hentzi... looking to get some more this year for my self and possibly to sell, but C. exilicauda is up there along with C. gracilis and C. vittatus.


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jun 5, 2005)

misfitsfiend said:
			
		

> I LOVE C. hentzi... looking to get some more this year for my self and possibly to sell, but C. exilicauda is up there along with C. gracilis and C. vittatus.


Those are attractive scorps, do you have any pics of yours?


----------



## misfitsfiend (Jun 5, 2005)

carpe scorpio said:
			
		

> Those are attractive scorps, do you have any pics of yours?



 Well i traded/sold all of my C. hentzi that I caught last year. some to some people on the boards. But I'm looking to start my own permanent C. hentzi colony again this year. I have a C. gracilis that just had scorplings, and some C. exilicauda that should be comming in by friday. C. vittatus is still on my wishlist. I'll get some C. gracilis, and C. exilicauda pix asap, and I'll post some C. hentzi when they start to come out (sometime soon).


----------



## TheNothing (Jun 6, 2005)

funny... i just talked to a guy that said he was sending a bunch of C.e.'s to Florida 

I'm sending out my C. gracilis tomorrow to Darrin at GPX and he's seending me a few Vaejovids..


----------



## pandinus (Jun 6, 2005)

*BUMP*

ATS is close at hand. I leave tommorow afternoon(Tuesday). I hope to come back w/ many C gertchi. and, i have decided to change my answer, i cant pick just one anymore, the more that i see, the more i love them all. Hopefully i will catch enough for me and Stan. Here's to you buddy! wish me luck all! Ad to all of you attending, goo luck, and i'll see you there!


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jun 6, 2005)

pandinus said:
			
		

> *BUMP*
> 
> ATS is close at hand. I leave tommorow afternoon(Tuesday). I hope to come back w/ many C gertchi. and, i have decided to change my answer, i cant pick just one anymore, the more that i see, the more i love them all. Hopefully i will catch enough for me and Stan. Here's to you buddy! wish me luck all! Ad to all of you attending, goo luck, and i'll see you there!


Thanks, but I may need to wait till next summer to get them, I'm expecting some C. vittatus as we speak. If you go north of Phoenix into the Bradshaw foothills, you should be able to collect many of them. I think your room would look great with a writhing colony of 100+ C. exilicauda Gertschi.  I salute you!.


----------



## Rabid Flea (Jun 8, 2005)

I would have to cast my vote for B. jacksoni too, I love my guys!


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 18, 2005)

After much consideration, I would have to say at this point, that it's a tie between T.trinitatis and C.exilicauda.


----------



## prang11 (Jul 18, 2005)

You have to include C. vitatus.  They are amazing and easy to raise from my experience.  I have 32, 2nd and 3rd instars at this time that look beautiful and eat like crazy.


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 18, 2005)

prang11 said:
			
		

> You have to include C. vitatus.  They are amazing and easy to raise from my experience.  I have 32, 2nd and 3rd instars at this time that look beautiful and eat like crazy.


Yes, as I am writing this, two of my three males are wandering around the tank in search of food. I like the famous "vittatus stretch", where they take few steps and suddenly reach high into the air with their chela as if to grab for a bush that isn't there.


----------



## haroldo359 (Jul 19, 2005)

i am fond of them all... although i like C. vittatus the best.  the color and stripe are keen.  bark scorps are the best scorps, IMO.


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 19, 2005)

haroldo359 said:
			
		

> i am fond of them all... although i like C. vittatus the best.  the color and stripe are keen.  bark scorps are the best scorps, IMO.


Have you ever kept Centruroides hentzi?.


----------



## Brian S (Jul 19, 2005)

carpe scorpio said:
			
		

> Have you ever kept Centruroides hentzi?.


I'm not Harold but I know he has a few of 'em now. Dont you?...lol


----------



## Brian S (Jul 19, 2005)

If B jacksoni can be counted as a Bark scorpion that would have to be my personal favorite. I do however like about all of 'em


----------



## Randolph XX() (Jul 19, 2005)

is Isometrus maculatus  considered as bark scopions?
photo by Shinning, taken in Tong Sa Island, Taiwan


----------



## fusion121 (Jul 19, 2005)

Wow, spectacular cryptic colouration on that top one


----------



## Michael (Jul 19, 2005)

Hi

Very very great pictures of a very very very great species! :clap: 

Regards
Michael


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 19, 2005)

OMG!, astoundingly gorgeous species. Great bark scorpion choice.


----------



## Eurypterid (Jul 20, 2005)

I still have to go with _C. gracilis_. They can have some fantastic color to them, they are nice and big and aggressive (My 2nd instars regularly take down full-grown crickets! Quite a sight!), they're extremely easy to keep and breed, and I can catch as many as I want whenever I feel like it!


----------



## TheNothing (Jul 20, 2005)

full grown??
my 4th instars are hesitant at taking out 1.5-2cm crickets...

anyways

My favorite (bark) scorpion is whichever one i'm looking at...


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi Eurypterid,

I'm almost sure that your species a colour morph of Centruroides margaritatus is and not C.gracilis.  

Regards 
Michael


----------



## Eurypterid (Jul 20, 2005)

Michael said:
			
		

> Hi Eurypterid,
> 
> I'm almost sure that your species a colour morph of Centruroides margaritatus is and not C.gracilis.
> 
> ...


I'm absolutely positive that they're _C. gracilis_. Definitely not _C. margaritatus_. The pretty ones just don't seem to make it into the hobby much for some reason.


----------



## Eurypterid (Jul 20, 2005)

TheNothing said:
			
		

> full grown??
> my 4th instars are hesitant at taking out 1.5-2cm crickets...


Since I usually have far more young than I can even deal with, I often leave them to in the adult colonies to fend for themselves. They are good at cleaning up cricket parts. But when I first throw in crickets for the adults, I often see 2nd or 3rd instars grab an adult cricket much larger than themselves and deliver a quick sting. It's amazing how fast the venom from even such a small scorp will paralyze them.


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 20, 2005)

Eurypterid said:
			
		

> I can catch as many as I want whenever I feel like it!


Are you catching these in Florida, or a nearby state?.


----------



## Eurypterid (Jul 20, 2005)

carpe scorpio said:
			
		

> Are you catching these in Florida, or a nearby state?.


I catch them in Florida.


----------



## Ark (Jul 20, 2005)

i keep 4 Centruroides 

1.1.0 C.bicolor (could be a morph)
0.0.1 C.gracilis 
0.0.1 C. spec 'Honduras' 

my fave are definately the bicolors  

heres an usual bad quali pic...soz


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 20, 2005)

Eurypterid said:
			
		

> I catch them in Florida.


Well, then they can't be C. margaritatus. Nice looking C. gracilis.


----------



## Eurypterid (Jul 20, 2005)

carpe scorpio said:
			
		

> Well, then they can't be C. margaritatus. Nice looking C. gracilis.


That, and the fact that I know the difference between the two


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 20, 2005)

Eurypterid said:
			
		

> That, and the fact that I know the difference between the two


I never doubted you, but i was trying to make a point for Michael.


----------



## Eurypterid (Jul 20, 2005)

carpe scorpio said:
			
		

> I never doubted you, but i was trying to make a point for Michael.


Sorry, didn't mean to sound so sarcastic.


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 20, 2005)

Eurypterid said:
			
		

> Sorry, didn't mean to sound so sarcastic.


No problem,   I knew they were Florida gracilis from all the great photos you have taken in the past.


----------



## kahoy (Dec 16, 2005)

it would be asian bark scorpion or isometrus maculatus

it is kinda long , stings like a bee , not very hard to take care and not that expensive


----------



## TheNothing (Dec 16, 2005)

I've got a bunch of those too 
they're great lil guys


----------



## misfitsfiend (Dec 16, 2005)

This is diffucult ...

 T. serrulatus by far  
   But all of these are great!
 C. exilicauda
 C. hentzi
 and C. noxius


----------



## TheNothing (Dec 16, 2005)

i'm still lookin for C.noxius... where'd you find yours?


----------



## Prymal (Dec 16, 2005)

All-

My vote goes to Centruroides vittatus hands-down! Centruroides gracilis is also quite attractive.

Luc


----------



## hamfoto (Dec 18, 2005)

I would have to say any...since I just got my first Centruroides...so, that would have to be my favorite.  It's an undetermined Honduran species as of now because it's mother was brought to the U.S. in a shipment of other stuff...have to wait 'til it's bigger to find out which one it is.  It's tiny and pretty cool, though.

*edit* - looks like it's going to turn out to be. C. margaritatus!!! very cool...

Chris


----------



## ThatGuy (Dec 19, 2005)

so many diffrent kinds its hard to say, but if i had to choose, like in a life or death kinda thing i would say C. Exilicauda cuz there always doing somthing and breed like rabbits so you always have somthing to do.


----------



## Jmadson13 (Dec 19, 2005)

Eurypterid said:
			
		

> I still have to go with _C. gracilis_. They can have some fantastic color to them, they are nice and big and aggressive (My 2nd instars regularly take down full-grown crickets! Quite a sight!), they're extremely easy to keep and breed, and I can catch as many as I want whenever I feel like it!


Wonderful specimens Eurypterid. :clap:


----------

